# How to remove rear pcv housing



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Went to replace the crankcase housing and the rear one behind the motor broke, well now i cant get my arm down there to get the old one off and put the new one on. Its the one right in the rear of the motor under the intake area, any advice would be gratefull


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

The same as replacing pcv, I removed the vacuum rack, the large black air intake pipe to the throttle body, I loosened and pushed aside the throttle body. from the passenger's side. i used a diagonal cutters and or long screw driver to reach in and break the pressure fitting of the pcv pipe, and remove it cleanly. I don't remember which side Reinstallation was from, probably guided the pipe over to the engine inlet from the driver's side and put pressure on the pcv from whereever i got the best leverage to push it on straight as i could. It finally went in with that most satisfying sound of "ClIcK":thumbup: . That was 2 years ago. This spring i reinspected all the pipes, but never removed that piece for fear of breaking it. My other alternative i thought of was using the extra, extra long pliers, maybe 12 to 20 inches long i saw at Sears - $19.95, Harbor freight had a 3 pack of those for less, but as good? aor as long, i dont know? I would use that and my extra long 24 inch screw driver to simultaneously squeeze and pry without breaking it if i wanted to salvage the part. extra long pliers may do the trick for reinstall too. They look like to have scissors / pivot for max. extension. Good luck, it can be done


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help man, all went well other then the rear clip kinda broke :banghead::banghead: do you think this might be an issue? It went in fine but didnt make a click sound because the clip is broken, could this cause any back effect??


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> Thanks for the help man, all went well other then the rear clip kinda broke :banghead::banghead: do you think this might be an issue? It went in fine but didnt make a click sound because the clip is broken, could this cause any back effect??


No, just keep an eye if you see any smoke or oilly splatter in that area. :thumbup:


----------

